# CBD for noise phobic border collie cross?



## Pearl Grey (Nov 20, 2019)

Poor Aoife, my border collie/Great Pyrenees cross, has always been noise phobic. Thunderstorms, fireworks, all send her into a tizzy. For some reason she seems to be getting worse as she gets older (I estimate she's about 7 now but I found her as a stray so that's a guess). Now she gets panicky at the sound of rain.
With the 4th approaching, I thought of trying a CBD product. I did a search but everything I came up with was several years old.
Can anyone recommend any CBD products they've had success with?


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I was given a sample carton by our pet store and asked my vet. He said that it would be okay to try. So we did. I didn't see any difference. Does nothing for our dog.

Have you tried a ThunderShirt? That worked for our Aussie Terrier.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

CBD oil, is only FDA approved for treatment of cancer and seizures, anything else is anecdotal.
I found that a thunder shirt works, along with acupressure points, and using sound masking (white noise), I had a terrified mini poodle.
A happy hoodie might work as well.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Have you spoken with your vet about something like Prozac? Would be too late for this year’s 4th, but you could start preparing for next year’s (and all the thunderstorm in the meantime).

You could also talk to them about CBD. I’ve researched it in the past, and it sounds like some owners get theirs directly from their vet. Others use a human-grade tincture, but this is still something you’d want to talk to your vet about.

As with Prozac, I believe you’ll need to take a more long-term approach. The effects of CBD are cumulative. You’ll probably also want to pair it with a counter-conditioning/behaviour modification program. Have you considered a veterinary behaviourist?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

PtP, Prozsac takes weeks to work and real CBD is pricey.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

twyla said:


> PtP, Prozsac takes weeks to work and real CBD is pricey.


That’s why I said it would be for next year’s 4th, and for all the thunderstorms between now and then.  And good CBD oil can indeed be expensive, especially for a big dog and without any guarantee it will help.

I think a dog that’s getting increasingly neurotic about noise may need some medical intervention, but a veterinary behaviourist would be better qualified to comment on that.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Treatments for noise phobias in dogs
I did the first one and second


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

Save your money. There is no evidence that CBD helps dogs with anxiety or fear. There are much better treatments.

If you know that a stressful time is coming, talk to your vet about pharmaceutical help such as Trazodone. In a pinch, if you have nothing better on hand, Benedryl can be used. Do not exceed 2 mg/lb.

Plus all the other tested methods suggested above by our helpful members.

For the Fourth, I always make sure that my dogs are completely tired out before the explosions start. Fatigue is a wonderful drug.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I've found calming treats with melatonin fairly useful.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Noise phobia cen tend to get worse as dogs age. Also, dogs that weren't previously fearful of loud noises can become so as they get older. I use calming treats for Lily.They help somewhat. As in at least take the edge off, but don't make her completely calm. You could always ask your vet for some Silio. It's made specifically for helping with noise phobia.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes, to Peggy and TeamHellhound. I tried all non-medical interventions (DAP collars, anxitane, etc.) before going with Xanax. I also had Trazadone, but used this sparingly, because it seemed to make her nervous as well as being a sedative. And I used human-grade CBD oil, which was also intended to address her arthritis. (A friend had success with this and recommended the brand--Queen City Hemp--and my vet confirmed the dosage, but couldn't 'officially' recommend it because it's not sanctioned by the AVMA.) I still used a thunder shirt for storms, but the meds were the key for this dog. For the big city fireworks show, I packed the dogs into the car and drove away. Couldn't do that for the nightly neighborhood stuff. These fears didn't show up for several years, and seemed to get worse over time. This awareness affects how I deal with my new puppy; a friend recommended the Pupstanding app to introduce new sounds in a controlled manner.

I lost this dog in January and am just getting used to not anticipating her reaction to every noise. But still miss her like crazy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I tried the recordings but I don't think they made much difference. Sophy's noise phobia improved with counter-conditioning - really good treats at very distant bangs at first while I accepted that louder ones meant getting back to her safe place (car crate or house) as quickly as possible. For bad thunderstorms or fireworks making a nest for us both in my tiny cloakroom - no windows, fan for white noise - worked best. At 13.5 years old I think she is becoming a little deaf, which may also be helping.


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

I am a big believer in benadryl. Fortunately, knock on wood, I don't currently have any loud noise anxiety dogs but I have in the past including a 110 pound lug that insisted on being in my lap when fireworks were going off. Benadryl helped calm her down to the point where she was satisfied to be next to me instead of on me.


----------



## Pearl Grey (Nov 20, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your replies, and scooterscout, so sorry for your loss.
The vet recommended Solliquin, which needs to be administered 30 to 45 days in advance, so not much help for this year. Particularly since Aoife refused to eat at all for the first few days we were at the beach. Since we've been home, though, I think I see a change for the better.
The 4th was just awful. We had terrible thunderstorms all day which let up just in time for the fireworks show that night. Despite the benadryl, poor Aoife was a wreck.
I think this may be the last year I take her on vacation. I have an in-home critter sitter and I really think she'd be happier staying home. I know I'd be happier not worrying about her bolting off at the first opportunity. I think the fireworks at Pawleys Island are noisier than the fireworks near our farm. Not that my neighbors don't love blowing stuff up, but most of their kids are grown now and they don't bother. The owner of the pond house behind my pastures used to put on a big show for the 4th and New Year's, but he passed away a couple of years ago.
In happier news, the poodle was the belle of the ball. She is a huge party animal. Noisier the better. She and my nephews had a blast.
ETA: for those who suggested a thundershirt - our Aoife has well-defined personal space boundaries. She is very clear that there will be no.unwanted.touching. She's not mean about it, but at 80 lbs if she doesn't want it, it ain't happenin'. She doesn't allow hugs or kisses and won't let me pill her or put cotton in her ears. No way I'm getting a shirt on her.


----------

